

Songs of Diridum: Pushing the Web Audio API to Its Limits - rnyman
https://hacks.mozilla.org/2013/10/songs-of-diridum-pushing-the-web-audio-api-to-its-limits/

======
Jacob4u2
Direct link to the game is
[http://labs.gooengine.com/mozlod/](http://labs.gooengine.com/mozlod/).

The song the band is playing is actually sort of nice background programming
music.

~~~
elwell
Jazz is my favorite programming music. In particular, Christmas Jazz (vince
guaraldi trio, and some brad mehldau -style songs: pandora station:
[http://www.pandora.com/station/159969656237355797](http://www.pandora.com/station/159969656237355797))

------
garethadams
I like this! A great demo of new standards working in browsers.

As far as 3D audio goes it would be amazing to see an example which delayed
audio to one ear based on the different distances from each ear to the source
of the sound.

This example just pans the audio - which is still a great effect, but I
remember how much I was wowed by the binaural virtual barbershop[1]

[1]:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IUDTlvagjJA](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IUDTlvagjJA)

------
ffog
Works great in my chrome.

Is there any tech synthesizing the effects of distance? A linear volume fade
(usually too quickly) doesn't cut it.

See:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sound_localization#Distance_of_...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sound_localization#Distance_of_the_sound_source)

------
elwell
too slow for me (though I am on chrome so that's probably why)

